# Atelier Decor - Belgium - March 2012



## OsFa.nl (Aug 1, 2012)

After a long urbex-less periode, me and my bud decided: enough is enough...

That day we "hitted" Atelier Decor:

Sorry but I can't give that much information about it....
But the second shot is specially for you...

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





Question: Is this report good enough as a post? (don't want to break the rules)


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 1, 2012)

Lovely work Osfa keep them coming bud...I will hunt this one down some day lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 1, 2012)

Great looking building and some nice finds,thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Al (Aug 1, 2012)

Like the look of this place, good stuff OsFa. Welcome to DP


----------



## night crawler (Aug 1, 2012)

Some nice photos there


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 1, 2012)

*VERY nice that! The last pics a cracker...*


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful! Fantastic photography too, you just don't get them like that in the UK!


----------



## freespirits (Aug 2, 2012)

great find and stunning pics dude ,,,love the use of natural light on the chair in last pic ,,,loving it


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 2, 2012)

Mmmmm... that Lizzy was a fox when she was a young 'un! 

Nice stuff dude!


----------



## eggbox (Aug 2, 2012)

Great pics. Can't help noticing how often reports from continental Europe reveal places that haven't been smashed up and/or robbed out. Blighty must be the yob and pikey capital of Europe :-/


----------



## urbexdad (Aug 12, 2012)

Lovely pics looks a cracking place.....im a euro urbex addict now !!!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 12, 2012)

Amazing shots dude! Great find. I think I'm becoming a little obsessed with Belgium too


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 12, 2012)

Belgium, Luxembourgh, Germany, France... If you got the right locations... ITS ALL WORTH IT!


----------

